# I need a room



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys and gals!

I moving to Dubai in the next week, so I need some place to stay at. So if you have an emtry room, please send an email to [email protected] and I will send back some information about me

Thanks!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations. You can check out rentals on dubizzle.com and Gulf News.


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Congratulations. You can check out rentals on dubizzle.com and Gulf News.


Thanks, I already have and they only want executive ladies, I thought maybe I could find some nice people in this forum to live with.

PS.I have sent you an email


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

So did you find work? If not it might be easier once you get here since people can interview you in person. Also when people are looking for a room mate they sometimes post flyers on the bulletin boards at supermarkets like Spinney's.


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

No I have not, I think it would be easier if I moved to Dubai, but I got a great offer from a company in London...so now I am really lost 

Have anyone been in London? Is it a good place to make a career?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, I've no idea what the worklife in London is like.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Sorry, I've no idea what the worklife in London is like.


It would all depend on which industry you work in and which company you work for. Normal hours are 9 - 5pm but free overtime is expected (or in some cases, demanded!!). I just found that the worklife varied from company to company and it really is what ou make of it. If yu adapt quickly, then it's fine! Easier than Dubai for sure, in terms of the working hours!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> It would all depend on which industry you work in and which company you work for. Normal hours are 9 - 5pm but free overtime is expected (or in some cases, demanded!!). I just found that the worklife varied from company to company and it really is what ou make of it. If yu adapt quickly, then it's fine! Easier than Dubai for sure, in terms of the working hours!


Sounds like the states then. Germany and Norway were much stricter in enforcing labor laws. Work hours were usually 9-4 and employers couldn't afford to make their employees work overtime.


----------

